# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Living in Jamaica >  Zion Hill 09/28/13

## captaind

*The 650 Gal tank is up at the highest point of the property and the lift pump works great.

That slab in front of it was the kitchen and you can see the piers that supported the roundhouse

That is a mountain grass in the yard that is as soft as silk.

The fence across the back is coming along (950') so far

As you can see Linston is overjoyed to be back at the yard he grew up in

Linston's Taxi 

www.redplate-negril.com

*

----------


## Angel

Very nice captaind.

----------


## yetta

Hard for words to describe how this feels for you, Linston and all the family. So very happy for all of you. Pictures are true perfection. Such beautiful scenery..fi sure!

----------


## rustedduck

Looking good Dave !

----------


## goldilocks

excellent work crew you have!

----------


## captaind

[QUOTE=goldilocks;109055]excellent work crew you have![/QUOTE

Blessed

----------

